
Open letter supporting Google employees urging Google to not weaponize its tech - dsr12
https://www.icrac.net/open-letter-in-support-of-google-employees-and-tech-workers/
======
peapicker
As someone who grew up during the Cold War and interned at Los Alamos Natl.
Lab (including occasional work in the plutonium facility) I fail to be moved
by what seems to be overwrought reaction to me. Seems Google could help make
things be deployed more responsibly than might otherwise happen without them.

There are bad guys out there. Help make the tech great at not accidentally
involving people who aren’t the bad guys.

I know it isn’t a popular view, but the Categorical Imperative implies that,
if without Google’s help the system deployed would falsely harm innocents who
might have been spared, Google would be responsible for having pulled out.

